# Sticky  Welcome To DIYMA! A "How To" On Behavior and Etiquette



## MiniVanMan

Welcome to DIY Mobile Audio. DIYMA has quickly become one of the most informative sites on the internet for car audio enthusiasts. Now that you’ve found your way here, we, as the DIYMA community, would like to lay down a few ground rules for behavior, and etiquette.

1. Be mature. DIYMA is not a forum designed around the pursuit of annoying your neighbors, or those unfortunate enough to be stuck next to you at a stop light. Nobody here cares how cool you think you are, or how hard your subwoofers hit.

2. Be respectful. DIYMA is very fortunate to have many, many industry professionals, audio experts from various fields, and even many non-biased vendors looking to impart knowledge, even if it doesn’t lead to a sale. Being respectful doesn’t necessarily mean bowing down to such individuals, but calling people names, and generally being snotty will quickly get you on the list of individuals these people will ignore.

3. Be self-reliant. There’s a VERY good chance any question you have has already been addressed on the forum somewhere. Try doing a specific search for your topic. Be DILIGENT. Don’t just give up because your search yielded 200 results. Try refining your search, or even better, read through many of the threads. You may actually learn something relevant to your question. This bullet can’t be stressed enough. It’s very hard for the experts on this forum to weed through a slew of inane questions about which subwoofer hits harder to find actual relevant, good questions.

4. Be prepared to think critically. There’s a good chance that if you’ve been involved in car audio for more than 2 days, you’ve probably been inundated with so many myths Zeus himself would be proud. Much of what we do around here is debunking these myths. Be prepared to be challenged.

5. Be open minded. This goes with bullet four. There’s a difference between arguing because you’re stubborn, and arguing because you want somebody to be more clear on a topic. If somebody is saying something that goes against what you’ve been told in the past, then by all means ask for clarification. Telling somebody they are flat out wrong because your second cousin, that’s installed at least 5 stereos says something different is just being stubborn and ignorant.

Lastly, the DIY in DIYMA stands for DO IT YOURSELF. This goes for using the search button as well as taking a chance and trying a new speaker. Expecting somebody to just “tell” you the answer is not what this forum stands for. It’s about your personal exploration into car audio, and audio in general.


----------



## 3.5max6spd

Sticky please, well done


----------



## azngotskills

3.5max6spd said:


> Sticky please, well done


Yes, please do  Maybe it should should some how be included when a new member registers


----------



## ANT

Stuck!
Thanks for getting it up MVM!

I am going to have my VB guy add that hack I told you about.
SHould be ready in a few hours.

ANT


----------



## alphakenny1

Sweet MVM.


----------



## TheDavel

Is it possible for this to open up (like a popup) before anyone that is new here makes there first post or that they have to read it upon setting up an account? If people followed these very rules this site would go back to being an amazing site not just a good site with great info that you have to weed through BS to find.


----------



## speakerboy

Well said - eloquent and too the point.


----------



## ErinH

Nice. Hopefully people actually take the time to read it. I have a feeling the OP will be linked many, many times.


----------



## chithead

I would consider myself a "NOOB" and must say, very well written and explained. I do hope that everyone else here will be more respectful to the masters of audio and take their advice instead of arguing like I have seen. As stated, just because your cousin installed 5 radios and says those speakers down at Piney's Flea Mall hit so hard your eyeballs bleed, that is not what this site is about. I have learned a lot just from my few weeks on here, it has become a daily addiction of mine to log on here and see what has been reviewed recently. Or how to get better, cleaner sound, versus that annoying boomy trunk rattle of the 85 Caprice sitting next to you at the light.


----------



## ANT

This thread has just been added to the MUST READ list for new members.
Any time a new members signes up, they will have to first visit this thread prior to posting in any other thread.

This is a new mod so I am not all that familiar with how it works.
Hopfully it will not force everyone to read it.
We will see.

ANT


----------



## bobditts

you just pushed this out to everyone just so you know. I tried to view a thread and it poped up a message saying I had to review this thread.


----------



## nismos14

I had to read it, hehe  Great read though.


----------



## ANT

Damn...
I'd better run for cover..

ANT


----------



## GlasSman

Nicely said.


----------



## simplicityinsound

couldnt have said it better myself, great suggestions 

b


----------



## 6spdcoupe

Excellent. Well thought out and perfectly executed.


----------



## DonutHands

why was i directed to read this


----------



## Luke352

Well written, and good to see it's gone out to everyone not just the new members, I think everyone can do with a reminder once in awhile.


----------



## 6spdcoupe

internecine said:


> why was i directed to read this





DIYMA said:


> This thread has just been added to the MUST READ list for new members.
> Any time a new members signes up, they will have to first visit this thread prior to posting in any other thread.
> 
> This is a new mod so I am not all that familiar with how it works.
> Hopfully it will not force everyone to read it.
> We will see.
> 
> ANT





bobditts said:


> you just pushed this out to everyone just so you know. I tried to view a thread and it poped up a message saying I had to review this thread.


Asked and answered.


----------



## bobditts

6spdcoupe said:


> Asked and answered.


----------



## spl152db

love the ninja rap!


----------



## ZoNtO

I love you for posting that!


----------



## bobditts

ZoNtO said:


> I love you for posting that!


thats a bt creepy.

Ant, Might it be a good idea to deleta all but the first post and lock the thread and keep it a sticky?


----------



## UCF52

Good stuff. Really shows the maturity and leadership of the people who run this forum. I am glad to see something like this and wish more forums would catch on. A++!


----------



## kimokalihi

Can somebody change this thing so it doesn't pop up and tell me I have to read this every time I try to come here?! If I click the link in my browser to go to the main page it's fine but when I click the links I have to my for sale threads, it just forces me to come read this damn thread again. I'm not a noob, I know this forum quite well. Stop making me read this.


----------



## tcguy85

well said my friend!


----------



## phatredpt

Very well said MVM...
props to you


----------



## 6spdcoupe

bobditts said:


> thats a bt creepy.
> 
> Ant, Might it be a good idea to deleta all but the first post and lock the thread and keep it a sticky?


While I would normally agree with this, the support from everyone *may* show some that its not just stated, but rather agreed upon among all. This will hopefully lead to people actually doing what is posted as opposed to 'brushing it off'.


----------



## F150Truck'in

Well Stated.... and 100% agreed...

Glad to see this will be required reading material...


----------



## veloze

MVM: Very clever man...consise and to the point. I love when someone takes charge


----------



## Weightless

Well said...

Especially the part that states what the D I Y stands for.


----------



## rockondon

I'm thinking a standing round of applause.!

Im in.


----------



## UCF52

6spdcoupe said:


> While I would normally agree with this, the support from everyone *may* show some that its not just stated, but rather agreed upon among all. This will hopefully lead to people actually doing what is posted as opposed to 'brushing it off'.


Good point, as I'm sure many will just say "whatever." I may not have been here as long as others, but there is one thing I can say for myself and that is I have a lot of respect for the opinions and contributions that the many valued members here make. Keep it up!


----------



## DejaWiz

Great job, MVM!


----------



## thehatedguy

Pretty ridiculous that you were REQUIRED to read this thread before getting to the site.


----------



## JoeHemi57

thehatedguy said:


> Pretty ridiculous that you were REQUIRED to read this thread before getting to the site.


hopefully people will at least read the first post 

i didn't read the other pages of people patting him on the back...


----------



## TheDavel

I was pleased to have to re-read it! I hope people actually do. If the "rules" so to speak are followed it will pretty much eliminate the majority of any complaints around here!


----------



## sqshoestring

I get on a few sites and most have some kind of thing like this, which is good. It can be difficult to keep a site on track and have great technical content most of us are looking for...while not working over the mods much more than they should have to.

But I got this today and thought I posted something poorly That was freaky. I edited some posts but could not figure out what was going on, guess this explains it. You got me with that one.:blush:


----------



## Railrocker

Ok so I read it, I agree with it, am I going to have to read it again?


----------



## ANT

kimokalihi said:


> Can somebody change this thing so it doesn't pop up and tell me I have to read this every time I try to come here?! If I click the link in my browser to go to the main page it's fine but when I click the links I have to my for sale threads, it just forces me to come read this damn thread again. I'm not a noob, I know this forum quite well. Stop making me read this.



Hmm... 
THat should not be happening..

Anyone else getting this?

ANT


----------



## rhinodog00

Great job and good thinking on the read before you get to the forum.


----------



## munkittrick

There was message asking me to re-read all of the forum rules when I logged-in today. I'm assuming due to some kind of issue with the membership body, but somehow I think that someone confused me with another person in some random thread, but I wanted to let an admin know so that they can forward it to the relevant party.

Thanks...and keep up the good work


----------



## Vestax

I'm loving it...


----------



## quest51210

why do i have to see this everytime i come here?


----------



## ErinH

bobditts said:


>


OH HEEEELL NAAAAAAAAAAAAW!

Dude, for real, that song is on my iPod and I have listened to it enough for it to be in my "most played" playlist. 



As for people asking about reading this thread multiple times; are you 'always signed in'? I know I am, so I've only had to read this once. If you sign in everytime you visit, maybe the glitch lies there.


----------



## TheDavel

DIYMA said:


> Hmm...
> THat should not be happening..
> 
> Anyone else getting this?
> 
> ANT


I only recieved it the one time... I have since been back several times and do not get it... maybe it is because the site automatically logs me in each visit and the outher might manully log in each time?


----------



## F3RR3T

sounds like a good place to me


----------



## ANT

Guys
Please send me a PM if this feature is making you constantly view this thread.
It should only make each user view it once.
If it is not working properly I need to know

ANT


----------



## DejaWiz

kimokalihi said:


> Can somebody change this thing so it doesn't pop up and tell me I have to read this every time I try to come here?! If I click the link in my browser to go to the main page it's fine but when I click the links I have to my for sale threads, it just forces me to come read this damn thread again. I'm not a noob, I know this forum quite well. Stop making me read this.


Is your browser set to clear cookies automatically?


----------



## ANT

we are working on the system but may have to restart it s acouple of times.
If you guys are asked, yet again, to read this thread, please be patient.

ANT


----------



## sqshoestring

I have only seen it once.


----------



## ANT

you may see it again.
We are still working out the kinks

ANT


----------



## GlasSman

bikinpunk said:


> As for people asking about reading this thread multiple times; are you 'always signed in'? I know I am, so I've only had to read this once. If you sign in everytime you visit, maybe the glitch lies there.


BINGO is his NAME....OO.


----------



## dub22

great thread all forums should have this as a guide


----------



## volLVLn9ne

As a new member, I think these guidelines are great, and now before posting my first question, I will be looking it up first, as I'm sure someone has had it before. great list, i agree with showing it to new members.


----------



## ANT

We are still working on the hack that forces everyone to read this thread. If you have received it a few times, please send me a PM.

ANT


----------



## fredridge

only once here and I use multiple computers to access


----------



## drtool

3rd time 4 me


----------



## GlasSman

Twice now for me.


----------



## fredridge

well, I spoke too soon... just got one again



fredridge said:


> only once here and I use multiple computers to access


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio

I hadn't said anything before, but this is third time for me...

Mark


----------



## Nass027

Third time for me also.


----------



## pallsopp

The rules are simple to understand so no one should break them.


----------



## ANT

so this time we turned it off, then on again..
Unfortuantely it is taking some testing, and eery time we test it, we have to force everyone to read it again..
The problem is that it cloggs up the server quite a bit, and we end up getting server busy messages. Tons of down time.

It is currently off until we can figure out how to mae it work properly.

ANT


----------



## Captain Paintball

I do not have time to read the previous 7 pages, so if this has been said before, I apologize. You are welcome to delete the post...

But it drives me CRAZY when someone posts 39 pictures of their install or amp collection, only to have some schmuck REPOST the SAME 39 pictures...and give a one word relpy like "cool!" or "that's awesome!" 

Just reply to the post, there is no need to repost the 39 other pictures for your one word reply. 

Do the big cheeses at DIYMA agree? if for no other reason than it will save a lot of bandwidth.


----------



## blkonblk

i got it i got it


----------



## kimokalihi

Captain Paintball said:


> I do not have time to read the previous 7 pages, so if this has been said before, I apologize. You are welcome to delete the post...
> 
> But it drives me CRAZY when someone posts 39 pictures of their install or amp collection, only to have some schmuck REPOST the SAME 39 pictures...and give a one word relpy like "cool!" or "that's awesome!"
> 
> Just reply to the post, there is no need to repost the 39 other pictures for your one word reply.
> 
> Do the big cheeses at DIYMA agree? if for no other reason than it will save a lot of bandwidth.


Good point, I can't stand it when people just quote the entire post because they're too lazy to highlight and copy only what they need for the quote or because they're too lazy to scroll down the damn page to hit the reply button. 

IMO I doubt anyone is going to read the rules anyways so there's no point in forcing everyone to be redirected to the rules thread all the time.


----------



## Alcantara

Hey, I'm pretty new here, and I wish I would have been directed to such a post to start with. My interest in this is brand new, and I just didn't know all that before. Thanks for the guidance, and now I feel like an idiot for my first post. Ah well, live n learn.


----------



## Random.Human

Evening all, i just want to say hello and thank everyone in advance for posting their trials and tribulations with audio. Your storied experiences have made my jump in to SQ gear relatively painless.

Thus far, from the member's recommendations, I am reasonably knowledgeable with (and consequently have bought): 

Clarion DRZ9255, 
Seas W18Nx, 
Tru Technology
DLS
Morel 

Thank you,

Brian Forester


----------



## d3n13d

Im glad i found this website! 
Andrew


----------



## bluerrpilot

New poster here. Been lurking for a bit and finally decided to register.


----------



## 1zach4

been around lurking for a while and learning, now it's time to get my hands dirty/empty my wallet


----------



## spaldiw

yeah that would be nice


----------



## V~Train

great forum.


----------



## V~Train

is anyone here in the twin cities area? Minneapolis or Saint Paul?


----------



## cbarret1

Hi, I have to post a message in order to be able to make a new thread to here it is! (Im new)

If anyone knows a lot about In-line fuses/circuit breakers, fiberglassing & painting I have some questions for you!

Thanks


----------



## kny3twalker

I hope this site can help


----------



## pwr4all

I'm new to this site but I have about 14 years experience with car audio. Hope to make a diffrence here. 

- Randy


----------



## canadablack

Well, I am new to these forums and have been reading as much as i can. This is the number #1 goto for me if i have any questions about audio. 
Thanks.


----------



## acovarrubias71

Glad I found you guys. Already see the value.

Thanks


----------



## evilbass

hello everyone!


----------



## azngotskills

sevenchei said:


> nice!!!!!!!





sevenchei said:


> good !!!!





sevenchei said:


> great!!





sevenchei said:


> it's great!


LOL you gonna get banned your idiot :laugh:


----------



## rfyweretiu

Is it possible for this to open up (like a popup) before anyone that is new here makes there first post or that they have to read it upon setting up an account? If people followed these very rules this site would go back to being an amazing site not just a good site with great info that you have to weed through BS to find.Can somebody change this thing so it doesn't pop up and tell me I have to read this every time I try to come here?! If I click the link in my browser to go to the main page it's fine but when I click the links I have to my for sale threads, it just forces me to come read this damn thread again. I'm not a noob, I know this forum quite well. Stop making me read this.


----------



## nctakchow

New to this forum. Very good rules to follow


----------



## milos87popovic

Hello! I come from Serbia. I hope good company on the forum.


----------



## Coppertone

^^^. Welcome on board.


----------



## milos87popovic

Thanks


----------



## hungga

My ice is just two weeks old only. Greetings and thank you very much for all the sharing.


----------



## drockdamian

Great!!


----------



## BeeEmDub

Just joined the forum and looking forward to exchanging ideas with all of you and reading the plethora of info on this forum!


----------



## bebangkan

helpful


----------



## 3sevenmafia

so will there be any negative repercussions if we maybe ask a....novice question or answer incorrectly in a thread? I know some forums are sticklers


----------



## sqnut

3sevenmafia said:


> so will there be any negative repercussions if we maybe ask a....novice question or answer incorrectly in a thread? I know some forums are sticklers


Feel free to ask and post, if you post something that is incorrect, most will politely correct you. If you start arguing, well then all bets are off. Relax this place is pretty good actually.


----------



## 3sevenmafia

sqnut said:


> Feel free to ask and post, if you post something that is incorrect, most will politely correct you. If you start arguing, well then all bets are off. Relax this place is pretty good actually.


ok, cool. Yeah, I know I'm pretty uneducated on this stuff but i know a decent amount. mainly just wanted to check and make sure


----------



## DavidRam

3sevenmafia said:


> so will there be any negative repercussions if we maybe ask a....novice question or answer incorrectly in a thread? I know some forums are sticklers


Any negative repercussions would/will most likely NOT be directed at you, or have anything to do with your question.
But do expect a few guys to get into a dog fight over just about anything under the sun...  :laugh:


----------



## kcmmd

Thanks for the info. Glad to get back into car audio.


----------



## bhk1004

Hello, just saying hi and joining.


----------



## xcaliber501

/signed

Good info to know.


----------



## Garry

Hello everyone!

New to this forum.


----------



## bossa_alto

Hello all, I just joined and am passing by to say hello. I look forward to contributing to the forum.


----------



## Mike Lang

Welcome! We'll of course need some pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Flawed AF

azngotskills said:


> Yes, please do  Maybe it should should some how be included when a new member registers


Agreed. I've been registered less than 5 minutes and already broke 3 rules, 😯 yikes. 🤷


----------



## carutherstodd

MiniVanMan said:


> Welcome to DIY Mobile Audio. DIYMA has quickly become one of the most informative sites on the internet for car audio enthusiasts. Now that you’ve found your way here, we, as the DIYMA community, would like to lay down a few ground rules for behavior, and etiquette.
> 
> 1. Be mature. DIYMA is not a forum designed around the pursuit of annoying your neighbors, or those unfortunate enough to be stuck next to you at a stop light. Nobody here cares how cool you think you are, or how hard your subwoofers hit.
> 
> 2. Be respectful. DIYMA is very fortunate to have many, many industry professionals, audio experts from various fields, and even many non-biased vendors looking to impart knowledge, even if it doesn’t lead to a sale. Being respectful doesn’t necessarily mean bowing down to such individuals, but calling people names, and generally being snotty will quickly get you on the list of individuals these people will ignore.
> 
> 3. Be self-reliant. There’s a VERY good chance any question you have has already been addressed on the forum somewhere. Try doing a specific search for your topic. Be DILIGENT. Don’t just give up because your search yielded 200 results. Try refining your search, or even better, read through many of the threads. You may actually learn something relevant to your question. This bullet can’t be stressed enough. It’s very hard for the experts on this forum to weed through a slew of inane questions about which subwoofer hits harder to find actual relevant, good questions.
> 
> 4. Be prepared to think critically. There’s a good chance that if you’ve been involved in car audio for more than 2 days, you’ve probably been inundated with so many myths Zeus himself would be proud. Much of what we do around here is debunking these myths. Be prepared to be challenged.
> 
> 5. Be open minded. This goes with bullet four. There’s a difference between arguing because you’re stubborn, and arguing because you want somebody to be more clear on a topic. If somebody is saying something that goes against what you’ve been told in the past, then by all means ask for clarification. Telling somebody they are flat out wrong because your second cousin, that’s installed at least 5 stereos says something different is just being stubborn and ignorant.
> 
> Lastly, the DIY in DIYMA stands for DO IT YOURSELF. This goes for using the search button as well as taking a chance and trying a new speaker. Expecting somebody to just “tell” you the answer is not what this forum stands for. It’s about your personal exploration into car audio, and audio in general.


I've read it... Look forward to all the advice I'm sure I will need.

Haven't worried about a system in my truck for years. To busy with kids lol. I'm 48 so my last system was a 1000 watt pyramid amp. 2 - 12" MTX blue thunder with a Clarion pullout. Remember the days walking around the mall carrying your radio?? lol. I'm sure some of you do.


----------



## asdreuered

Be experienced. DIYMA isn't a gathering planned around the quest for irritating your neighbors, or those lamentable enough to be adhered close to you at a stop light. No one here cares how cool you assume you are, or the way that hard your subwoofers hit.


----------

